# Cognitive functions in a nutshell



## PuertoEspana (Jan 27, 2013)

There are 8 cognitive functions (all in all).

There are 4 perceiving and 4 judging cognitive functions.

There are 4 extraverted and 4 introverted cognitive functions.

A perceiving function means how a person perceives things. When information comes in through the senses, when something is said by another person or something is shown, the perceiving function is used. Every person has an extroverted perceiving function and an introverted perceiving function, but one of these is stronger than the other. Perception does not make judgements, it just record and deciphers meaning. The perceiving function is not passive, it's not just a passive receiver, as it influences what a person wants to perceive in order to stimulate the function (for example possiblilities, sensory stimulation etc.) and therefore go into such direction.

A judging function means how a person does judgements or in other words makes decisions or comes to conclusions. Every person has an extroverted judging function and an introverted judging function, but one of these is stronger than the other. Judging does not require information from the outside per se, but the judging function(s) work together with the perceiving function(s). The judging function is active as it influences what a person thinks in order to stimulate the function (for example ordering the environment, keeping up relationships etc.) and therefore think in such way.

The 8 cognitive functions are: extraverted sensing (Se), extraverted intuition (Ne), extraverted thinking (Te), extraverted feeling (Fe), introverted sensing (Si), introverted intuition (Ni), introverted thinking (Ti) and introverted feeling (Fi).

The 4 perceiving functions are: extraverted sensing (Se), extraverted intuition (Ne), introverted sensing (Si), introverted intuition (Ni). Out of these, two are extroverted and two are introverted.

The 4 judging functions are: extraverted thinking (Te), extraverted feeling (Fe), introverted thinking (Ti) and introverted feeling (Fi). Out of these, two are extroverted and two are introverted.

Every person is a representative of some personality type. There are 16 different personality types. A person can have only one personality type and a person cannot be a mixture of two personality types (borderline). A person just is or isn't of particular personality type. So every person is inherently of some type whether he/she knows it himself/herself.

A personality type consists of particular combination of some of the cognitive functions. For example, the ESTJ personality consists of four cognitive functions in a particular order.

The cognitive functions form function stacks that consist of four cognitive functions that are abbreviated with personality types such as ESTJ. The name of the personality type "ESTJ" is just a short-hand description of the function stack that consists of four functions. The ESTJ's cognitive function stack is Te-Si-Ne-Fi in that order. It helps a great deal if one knows the four functions. The functions are important to eliminate impossible personality types for a person, but the order of the functions is also important. Three other personality types than ESTJ have the same cognitive functions but just in different order (ISTJ, INFP, ENFP).

The cognitive functions also form function pairs. Out of the judging functions, Te+Fi go together and Fe+Ti go together. Out of the perceiving functions Se+Ni go together and Ne+Si go together. There cannot be a personality type that has Te+Fe in it's function stack, nor Si+Ni, Se+Ne etc. Only the function pairs are possible combinations. The ESTJ has Te+Fi and Ne+Si, not Fe+Ti and Se+Ni! Therefore, if someone has a particular function pair, it is easy to eliminate half of the possibilities and if one has definitely two function pairs, three fourths of possible personality types can be eliminated.

A personality type is mostly the dominant and auxiliary functions.

A personality type is extraverted if the dominant function is extraverted.

A personality type is introverted if the dominant function is introverted.

The dominant (or primary) function is the strongest function and defines the person. A person's life is lived through the dominant function. A dominant function is shared by two personality types. For example extraverted thinking (Te) is shared by ESTJ (Te-Si-Ne-Fi) and ENTJ (Te-Ni-Se-Fi). A person is excellent at using this function.

The auxiliary (or secondary) function is the second strongest function and it supports the dominant function. The auxiliary function also helps define the personality type. For example the ESTJ and ENTJ are made different by the differing auxiliary functions introverted sensing (Si) and introverted intuition (Ni), respectively. A person is very good at using this function.

The tertiary function is weaker than the second function and is the opposite of the auxiliary function. The tertiary function balances the auxiliary function. In extraverted types the tertiary function is extraverted (ESTJ: Ne; ENTJ: Se) and in introverted types it is introverted (INFP: Si; ISFP: Ni). A person is quite good at using this function. This function strenghtens quite a lot with age, but it will always be quite weak.

The inferior (or quaternary) function is the weakest and is the opposite of the dominant function. The inferior function balances the primary function. However, the inferior function is very weak compared to the dominant. In extraverted types the tertiary function is introverted (ESTJ+ENTJ: Fi) and in introverted types it is extraverted (INFP+ISFP: Te). A person is quite weak at using this function, but not hopeless. This function is missing in youth and strenghtens a lot with age, but will always be weak.

*Extraverted thinking (Te):*
Is an extraverted cognitive function.
Is a judging cognitive function.
Dominant in ESTJ (*Te*-Si-Ne-Fi), ENTJ (*Te*-Ni-Se-Fi)
Auxiliary in ISTJ (Si-*Te*-Fi-Ne), INTJ (Ni-*Te*-Fi-Se)
Tertiary in ESFP (Se-Fi-*Te*-Ni), ENFP (Ne-Fi-*Te*-Si)
Inferior in ISFP (Fi-Se-Ni-*Te*), INFP (Fi-Ne-Si-*Te*)
The function requires introverted feeling (Fi) to form a function pair.
Has the "opposite direction" than introverted thinking (Ti).
Is the total opposite of extraverted feeling (Fe): does not understand, is drained by etc.
_"Te extraverts thinking into the environment and expects logical structure in society, orderly progress, rational and expected behavior of machines and people, rationales for decisions made, systematic behavior, tries to find logical reasons for actions, appreciates efficiency and effectiveness, appreciates empirical logic and evidence, rules that govern behavior, quantifies and calculates in order to decide, gathers and applies __statistics, __enjoys organizing to achieve a goal or organizing according to some criteria, thinks cost-efficiency and compares prices, enjoys building, enjoys efficiency improvements, argues readily, can be rude, often devalues and does not take people into consideration, not emotionally expressive, no sympathy, organizes things such as a construction project into phases or workforce into clear hierarchies."_

*Introverted feeling (Fi):*
Is an introverted cognitive function.
Is a judging cognitive function.
Dominant in ISFP (*Fi*-Se-Ni-Te), INFP (*Fi*-Ne-Si-Te)
Auxiliary in ESFP (Se-*Fi*-Te-Ni), ENFP (Ne-*Fi*-Te-Si)
Tertiary in ISTJ (Si-Te-*Fi*-Ne), INTJ (Ni-Te-*Fi*-Se)
Inferior in ESTJ (Te-Si-Ne-*Fi*), ENTJ (Te-Ni-Se-*Fi*)
The function requires extraverted thinking (Te) to form a function pair.
Has the "opposite direction" than estraverted feeling (Fe).
Is the total opposite of introverted thinking (Ti): does not understand, is drained by etc.

*Extraverted feeling (Fe):*
Is an extraverted cognitive function.
Is a judging cognitive function.
Dominant in ESFJ (*Fe*-Si-Ne-Ti), ENFJ (*Fe*-Ni-Se-Ti)
Auxiliary in ISFJ (Si-*Fe*-Ti-Ne), INFJ (Ni-*Fe*-Ti-Se)
Tertiary in ESTP (Se-Ti-*Fe*-Ni), ENTP (Ne-Ti-*Fe*-Si)
Inferior in ISTP (Ti-Se-Ni-*Fe*), INTP (Ti-Ne-Si-*Fe*)
The function pair requires introverted thinking (Ti) to form a function pair.
Has the "opposite direction" than introverted feeling (Fi).
Is the total opposite of extraverted thinking (Te): does not understand, is drained by etc.
_"Fe extraverts feeling into the environment and expects harmony between people, expects niceness from other people and behaves nicely and appropriately, decides approriateness, thinks that everyone should be nice to others and behave appropriately, gets derailed by arguments and other disharmony, sees everything from the human perspective, emotionally expressive, appreciates people, asks "How are you?", says "Hi!" and "Thank you!", expresses that "It was nice to meet you!", enjoys forming and keeping up relationships, enjoys meeting people and socializing, talks to people without a reason, takes into account what people value, shares values, keeps up the shared values of their group or community, strives to be politically correct, sympathy, considers people, keeps in touch, organizes people to spend time together, forms a circle when talking, enjoys meeting in cafes."_

*Introverted thinking (Ti):*
Is an introverted cognitive function.
Is a judging cognitive function.
Dominant in ISTP (*Ti*-Se-Ni-Fe), INTP (*Ti*-Ne-Si-Fe)
Auxiliary in ESTP (Se-*Ti*-Fe-Ni), ENTP (Ne-*Ti*-Fe-Si)
Tertiary in ISFJ (Si-Fe-*Ti*-Ne), INFJ (Ni-Fe-*Ti*-Se)
Inferior in ESFJ (Fe-Si-Ne-*Ti*), ENFJ (Fe-Ni-Se-*Ti*)
The function requires extraverted feeling (Fe) to form a function pair.
Has the "opposite direction" than extraverted thinking (Te).
Is the total opposite of introverted feeling (Fi): does not understand, is drained by etc.

*Extraverted sensing (Se):*
Is an extraverted cognitive function.
Is a perceiving cognitive function.
Dominant in ESTP (*Se*-Ti-Fe-Ni), ESFP (*Se*-Fi-Te-Ni)
Auxiliary in ISTP (Ti-*Se*-Ni-Fe), ISFP (Fi-*Se*-Ni-Te)
Tertiary in ENTJ (Te-Ni-*Se*-Fi), ENFJ (Fe-Ni-*Se*-Ti)
Inferior in INTJ (Ni-Te-Fi-*Se*), INFJ (Ni-Fe-Ti-*Se*)
The function requires introverted intuition (Ni) to form a function pair.
Has the "opposite direction" than introverted sensing (Si).
Is the total opposite of extraverted intuition (Ne): does not understand, is drained by etc.
_"Se extraverts sensing and concentrates on the present moment, sees everything there is to see, eyes are fixed on what offers the most sensory stimulation and their interest is grasped by movement, expects an environment that offers stimulation for the senses and varied sensory experiences, appreciates beautiful buildings, people, landscapes, nature, food, loud music, aromas, good-looking clothes etc. Appreciates aesthetics. Listens to the same song ten times over repeatedly and does not pay attention to the words. Enjoys action and doing things in the present moment, wants to experience the world, strives to create experiences, enjoys travel, restaurants and often nightclub-like environments. Requires action, needs a rush of action to feel alive. Typically strong as is able to gather force to overcome a physical challenge and wants to be impressive. Often enjoys food, drink, smoking and sex. Very realistic. Can seem shallow."
_
*Introverted intuition (Ni):*
Is an introverted cognitive function.
Is a perceiving cognitive function.
Inferior in INTJ (*Ni*-Te-Fi-Se), INFJ (*Ni*-Fe-Ti-Se)
Tertiary in ENTJ (Te-*Ni*-Se-Fi), ENFJ (Fe-*Ni*-Se-Ti)
Auxiliary in ISTP (Ti-Se-*Ni*-Fe), ISFP (Fi-Se-*Ni*-Te)
Dominant in ESTP (Se-Ti-Fe-*Ni*), ESFP (Se-Fi-Te-*Ni*)
The function requires extraverted sensing (Se) to form a function pair.
Has the "opposite direction" than extraverted intuition (Ne).
Is the total opposite of introverted sensing (Si): does not understand, is drained by etc.

*Extraverted intuition (Ne):*
Is an extraverted cognitive function.
Is a perceiving cognitive function.
Dominant in ENTP (*Ne*-Ti-Fe-Si), ENFP (*Ne*-Fi-Te-Si)
Auxiliary in INTP (Ti-*Ne*-Si-Fe), INFP (Fi-*Ne*-Si-Te)
Tertiary in ESTJ (Te-Si-*Ne*-Fi), ESFJ (Fe-Si-*Ne*-Ti)
Inferior in ISTJ (Si-Te-Fi-*Ne*), ISFJ (Si-Fe-Ti-*Ne*)
The function requires intorverted sensing (Si) to form a function pair.
Has the "opposite direction" than introverted introverted intuition (Ni).
Is the total opposite of extraverted sensing (Se): does not understand, is drained by etc.
_"Ne extraverts intuition to the environment and is very interested in the multitude of possibilities for the future, typically leads to very fast talking to spew out what they think and jump from an idea to another as every idea is linked to other ideas, thinks that everything is possible and that possibilities are limitless, sees possibilities, sees emerging trends, is stimulated by considering possibilities, is creative, comes up with ideas, considers future possibilies, plays with options, alternatives and scenarios. Follows interests by reading and talking, reads widely. Interested in large concepts such as "postmodernism" and "capitalism". Interested in change and the potential of ideas. Does not take action often or at least not just for action's sake. Offers unrelated ideas and enjoys brainstorming. Likes to talk about ideas. Can seem unrealistic. Often not good at getting things done, requires inspiration."_

*Introverted sensing (Si):*
Is an introverted cognitive function.
Is a perceiving cognitive function.
Inferior in ISTJ (*Si*-Te-Fi-Ne), ISFJ (*Si*-Fe-Ti-Ne)
Tertiary in ESTJ (Te-*Si*-Ne-Fi), ESFJ (Fe-*Si*-Ne-Ti)
Auxiliary in INTP (Ti-Ne-*Si*-Fe), INFP (Fi-Ne-*Si*-Te)
Dominant in ENTP (Ne-Ti-Fe-*Si*), ENFP (Ne-Fi-Te-*Si*)
The function requires extraverted intuition (Ne) to form a function pair.
Has the "opposite direction" than extraverted sensing (Se).
Is the total opposite of introverted intuition (Ni): does not understand, is drained by etc.


----------



## akaskar (Nov 13, 2012)

> *Introverted intuition (Ni):
> Is an introverted cognitive function.
> Is a perceiving cognitive function.
> Inferior in INTJ (Ni-Te-Fi-Se), INFJ (Ni-Fe-Ti-Se)*


Emm what? I thought Ni is dominant in INTJs and INFJs


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

akaskar said:


> Emm what? I thought Ni is dominant in INTJs and INFJs


Probably accidentally swapped the order (Inferior to Dom, rather than Dom to Inferior listing) stlye.


----------



## legomahego (Apr 3, 2013)

Helpful thread.

Yes, the order is swapped for the last two Introverted functions presented. Should be:

Introverted intuition (Ni):
Dominant in INTJ (Ni-Te-Fi-Se), INFJ (Ni-Fe-Ti-Se)
Auxiliary in ENTJ (Te-Ni-Se-Fi), ENFJ (Fe-Ni-Se-Ti)
Tertiary in ISTP (Ti-Se-Ni-Fe), ISFP (Fi-Se-Ni-Te)
Inferior in ESTP (Se-Ti-Fe-Ni), ESFP (Se-Fi-Te-Ni)

Introverted sensing (Si):
Dominant in ISTJ (Si-Te-Fi-Ne), ISFJ (Si-Fe-Ti-Ne)
Auxiliary in ESTJ (Te-Si-Ne-Fi), ESFJ (Fe-Si-Ne-Ti)
Tertiary in INTP (Ti-Ne-Si-Fe), INFP (Fi-Ne-Si-Te)
Inferior in ENTP (Ne-Ti-Fe-Si), ENFP (Ne-Fi-Te-Si)


----------



## Lunachu (7 mo ago)

PuertoEspana said:


> *Introverted feeling (Fi):*
> Is an introverted cognitive function.
> Is a judging cognitive function.
> Dominant in ISFP (*Fi*-Se-Ni-Te), INFP (*Fi*-Ne-Si-Te)
> ...


Could you add one of those explanation paragraphs for the introverted functions as well? It would be really helpful, thank you!


----------

